# Problem with Minecraft and Steam



## XimwatchingyouX (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm having this weird problem with Minecraft and Steam; Every time I try to launch Minecraft as a non-Steam game through Steam, it shows the busy signal for a second or two, stops then doesn't launch Minecraft by the looks of it. However, if I launch Minecraft with a shortcut on the desktop linked directly to the Minecraft.exe in the %AppData% folder, it runs the game fine no problem.

I also noticed that when I try to run it through Steam and it fails, a file called 'hs_err_pidXXXX.log' is generated (the X's being random numbers every time it is launched through Steam.) However, said file is not generated with the Shortcut on the desktop.

Finally, whenever I do try to launch it from Steam, it says, to my friends, that I am playing Minecraft, but then instantly shows me as 'Online' again after it fails and generates the file.

I have tried re-downloading Minecraft, didn't resolve it; I've tried linking the non-Steam game shortcut to the actual minecraft.jar file, it just through me an error that said: "Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from C:\Users\*****\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\bin\minecraft.jar" and quits. I've also tried updating Java, still with no luck.


Any help on this situation would be highly appreciated!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

Have you tried making it a shortcut on the desktop and then adding it easily using Steam's "Add Non-Steam Game" feature?

Thanks,
Redeye


----------



## XimwatchingyouX (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes, I have. I have also tried linking the Steam shortcut directly to the shortcut on the desktop and seeing if that would launch it; same result as before.

If it's of any help solving my problem, here's the contents of the hs_err_pid log file that is generated:


```
#
# A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:
#
#  EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) at pc=0x0000000077540895, pid=6492, tid=5288
#
# JRE version: 6.0_24-b07
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (19.1-b02 mixed mode windows-amd64 compressed oops)
# Problematic frame:
# C  [ntdll.dll+0x50895]
#
# If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:
#   http://java.sun.com/webapps/bugreport/crash.jsp
#

---------------  T H R E A D  ---------------

Current thread (0x0000000007602800):  JavaThread "Thread-4" [_thread_in_Java, id=5288, stack(0x000000000b440000,0x000000000b540000)]

siginfo: ExceptionCode=0xc0000005, reading address 0xffffffffffffffff

Registers:
RAX=0x000000000b53e648, RBX=0x0000000000000002, RCX=0x000000000b53e718, RDX=0x000000000b53e688
RSP=0x000000000b53e638, RBP=0x000007fee9f74970, RSI=0x0000000000000020, RDI=0x0000000000000000
R8=0x000000000b538000, R9=0x0000000000000003, R10=0x00000000eb4f8e80, R11=0x000000000000402e
R12=0x0000000000000000, R13=0x0000000000000040, R14=0x0000000000000003, R15=0x0000000007602800
RIP=0x0000000077540895, EFLAGS=0x0000000000010202

Register to memory mapping:

RAX=0x000000000b53e648
0x000000000b53e648 is pointing into the stack for thread: 0x0000000007602800
"Thread-4" prio=4 tid=0x0000000007602800 nid=0x14a8 runnable [0x000000000b53f000]
   java.lang.Thread.State: RUNNABLE

RBX=0x0000000000000002
0x0000000000000002 is pointing to unknown location

RCX=0x000000000b53e718
0x000000000b53e718 is pointing into the stack for thread: 0x0000000007602800
"Thread-4" prio=4 tid=0x0000000007602800 nid=0x14a8 runnable [0x000000000b53f000]
   java.lang.Thread.State: RUNNABLE

RDX=0x000000000b53e688
0x000000000b53e688 is pointing into the stack for thread: 0x0000000007602800
"Thread-4" prio=4 tid=0x0000000007602800 nid=0x14a8 runnable [0x000000000b53f000]
   java.lang.Thread.State: RUNNABLE

RSP=0x000000000b53e638
0x000000000b53e638 is pointing into the stack for thread: 0x0000000007602800
"Thread-4" prio=4 tid=0x0000000007602800 nid=0x14a8 runnable [0x000000000b53f000]
   java.lang.Thread.State: RUNNABLE

RBP=0x000007fee9f74970
0x000007fee9f74970 is pointing to unknown location

RSI=0x0000000000000020
0x0000000000000020 is pointing to unknown location

RDI=0x0000000000000000
0x0000000000000000 is pointing to unknown location

R8 =0x000000000b538000
0x000000000b538000 is pointing into the stack for thread: 0x0000000007602800
"Thread-4" prio=4 tid=0x0000000007602800 nid=0x14a8 runnable [0x000000000b53f000]
   java.lang.Thread.State: RUNNABLE

R9 =0x0000000000000003
0x0000000000000003 is pointing to unknown location

R10=0x00000000eb4f8e80

[error occurred during error reporting (printing registers, top of stack, instructions near pc), id 0xe0000000]

Stack: [0x000000000b440000,0x000000000b540000],  sp=0x000000000b53e638,  free space=1017k
Native frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code, C=native code)
C  [ntdll.dll+0x50895]

Java frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code)
v  blob 0x000000000277707f
j  java.util.Hashtable.put(Ljava/lang/Object;Ljava/lang/Object;)Ljava/lang/Object;+60
j  javax.swing.text.SimpleAttributeSet.addAttribute(Ljava/lang/Object;Ljava/lang/Object;)V+6
j  javax.swing.text.html.parser.Parser.parseAttributeSpecificationList(Ljavax/swing/text/html/parser/Element;)V+799
j  javax.swing.text.html.parser.Parser.parseTag()V+1328
j  javax.swing.text.html.parser.Parser.parseContent()V+245
j  javax.swing.text.html.parser.Parser.parse(Ljava/io/Reader;)V+67
j  javax.swing.text.html.parser.DocumentParser.parse(Ljava/io/Reader;Ljavax/swing/text/html/HTMLEditorKit$ParserCallback;Z)V+12
j  javax.swing.text.html.parser.ParserDelegator.parse(Ljava/io/Reader;Ljavax/swing/text/html/HTMLEditorKit$ParserCallback;Z)V+22
j  javax.swing.text.html.HTMLEditorKit.read(Ljava/io/Reader;Ljavax/swing/text/Document;I)V+95
j  javax.swing.JEditorPane.read(Ljava/io/InputStream;Ljavax/swing/text/Document;)V+80
j  javax.swing.JEditorPane$PageLoader.run()V+252
v  ~StubRoutines::call_stub

---------------  P R O C E S S  ---------------

Java Threads: ( => current thread )
=>0x0000000007602800 JavaThread "Thread-4" [_thread_in_Java, id=5288, stack(0x000000000b440000,0x000000000b540000)]
  0x00000000074cb000 JavaThread "AWT-EventQueue-0" [_thread_blocked, id=3448, stack(0x000000000b240000,0x000000000b340000)]
  0x00000000071de800 JavaThread "AWT-Windows" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=6624, stack(0x0000000008000000,0x0000000008100000)]
  0x0000000007175000 JavaThread "AWT-Shutdown" [_thread_blocked, id=5276, stack(0x0000000007f00000,0x0000000008000000)]
  0x000000000720d800 JavaThread "Java2D Disposer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=7056, stack(0x0000000007e00000,0x0000000007f00000)]
  0x0000000006053800 JavaThread "Low Memory Detector" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5500, stack(0x0000000006de0000,0x0000000006ee0000)]
  0x0000000006050000 JavaThread "CompilerThread1" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=2800, stack(0x0000000006ce0000,0x0000000006de0000)]
  0x0000000006044000 JavaThread "CompilerThread0" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3940, stack(0x0000000006be0000,0x0000000006ce0000)]
  0x000000000603f000 JavaThread "Attach Listener" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5612, stack(0x0000000006ae0000,0x0000000006be0000)]
  0x0000000006034000 JavaThread "Signal Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1596, stack(0x00000000069e0000,0x0000000006ae0000)]
  0x0000000005fbc800 JavaThread "Finalizer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=6284, stack(0x00000000068e0000,0x00000000069e0000)]
  0x0000000005fb3800 JavaThread "Reference Handler" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1960, stack(0x00000000067e0000,0x00000000068e0000)]
  0x0000000000908800 JavaThread "main" [_thread_in_Java, id=4980, stack(0x00000000022d0000,0x00000000023d0000)]

Other Threads:
  0x0000000005fa1000 VMThread [stack: 0x00000000066e0000,0x00000000067e0000] [id=6564]
  0x000000000605d800 WatcherThread [stack: 0x0000000006ee0000,0x0000000006fe0000] [id=4476]

VM state:not at safepoint (normal execution)

VM Mutex/Monitor currently owned by a thread: None

Heap
 PSYoungGen      total 152896K, used 18354K [0x00000000eaab0000, 0x00000000f5550000, 0x0000000100000000)
  eden space 131072K, 14% used [0x00000000eaab0000,0x00000000ebc9c820,0x00000000f2ab0000)
  from space 21824K, 0% used [0x00000000f4000000,0x00000000f4000000,0x00000000f5550000)
  to   space 21824K, 0% used [0x00000000f2ab0000,0x00000000f2ab0000,0x00000000f4000000)
 PSOldGen        total 349568K, used 0K [0x00000000c0000000, 0x00000000d5560000, 0x00000000eaab0000)
  object space 349568K, 0% used [0x00000000c0000000,0x00000000c0000000,0x00000000d5560000)
 PSPermGen       total 21248K, used 13672K [0x00000000bae00000, 0x00000000bc2c0000, 0x00000000c0000000)
  object space 21248K, 64% used [0x00000000bae00000,0x00000000bbb5a2a0,0x00000000bc2c0000)

Dynamic libraries:
0x0000000000400000 - 0x000000000042e000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\javaw.exe
0x00000000774f0000 - 0x0000000077699000 	C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\ntdll.dll
0x00000000773d0000 - 0x00000000774ef000 	C:\Windows\system32\kernel32.dll
0x000007fefd760000 - 0x000007fefd7cb000 	C:\Windows\system32\KERNELBASE.dll
0x000007fefec00000 - 0x000007fefecdb000 	C:\Windows\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
0x000007feff170000 - 0x000007feff20f000 	C:\Windows\system32\msvcrt.dll
0x000007feff450000 - 0x000007feff46f000 	C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\sechost.dll
0x000007feff5a0000 - 0x000007feff6cd000 	C:\Windows\system32\RPCRT4.dll
0x00000000772d0000 - 0x00000000773ca000 	C:\Windows\system32\USER32.dll
0x000007fefd8f0000 - 0x000007fefd957000 	C:\Windows\system32\GDI32.dll
0x000007fefd960000 - 0x000007fefd96e000 	C:\Windows\system32\LPK.dll
0x000007feff730000 - 0x000007feff7f9000 	C:\Windows\system32\USP10.dll
0x000007fefd310000 - 0x000007fefd367000 	C:\Windows\system32\apphelp.dll
0x000007fef6330000 - 0x000007fef638a000 	C:\Windows\AppPatch\AppPatch64\AcLayers.DLL
0x000007fef7550000 - 0x000007fef75c1000 	C:\Windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV
0x000007fefab00000 - 0x000007fefab18000 	C:\Windows\system32\MPR.dll
0x000007fee9f50000 - 0x000007feea3b7000 	C:\Windows\AppPatch\AppPatch64\AcXtrnal.DLL
0x000007fef4fb0000 - 0x000007fef5001000 	C:\Windows\AppPatch\AppPatch64\AcGenral.DLL
0x000007fefd2e0000 - 0x000007fefd305000 	C:\Windows\system32\SspiCli.dll
0x000007fefe880000 - 0x000007fefe8f1000 	C:\Windows\system32\SHLWAPI.dll
0x000007feff210000 - 0x000007feff413000 	C:\Windows\system32\ole32.dll
0x000007fefd970000 - 0x000007fefe6f8000 	C:\Windows\system32\SHELL32.dll
0x0000000072910000 - 0x0000000072913000 	C:\Windows\system32\sfc.dll
0x000007fef9090000 - 0x000007fef90a0000 	C:\Windows\system32\sfc_os.DLL
0x000007fefc740000 - 0x000007fefc75e000 	C:\Windows\system32\USERENV.dll
0x000007fefd440000 - 0x000007fefd44f000 	C:\Windows\system32\profapi.dll
0x000007fefb750000 - 0x000007fefb768000 	C:\Windows\system32\dwmapi.dll
0x000007fefece0000 - 0x000007fefed0e000 	C:\Windows\system32\IMM32.DLL
0x000007fefed10000 - 0x000007fefee19000 	C:\Windows\system32\MSCTF.dll
0x000000006d7f0000 - 0x000000006def4000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\server\jvm.dll
0x000007fefb4d0000 - 0x000007fefb50b000 	C:\Windows\system32\WINMM.dll
0x000000006d760000 - 0x000000006d76e000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\verify.dll
0x000000006d3b0000 - 0x000000006d3d7000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\java.dll
0x000000006d310000 - 0x000000006d31a000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\hpi.dll
0x00000000776c0000 - 0x00000000776c7000 	C:\Windows\system32\PSAPI.DLL
0x000000006d7b0000 - 0x000000006d7c2000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\zip.dll
0x000000006d000000 - 0x000000006d1c3000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\awt.dll
0x000007fefbbe0000 - 0x000007fefbdd4000 	C:\Windows\WinSxS\amd64_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7601.17514_none_fa396087175ac9ac\COMCTL32.dll
0x000007fefbb30000 - 0x000007fefbb86000 	C:\Windows\system32\uxtheme.dll
0x000007fefd370000 - 0x000007fefd37f000 	C:\Windows\system32\CRYPTBASE.dll
0x000000006d2a0000 - 0x000000006d306000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\fontmanager.dll
0x000007feeb070000 - 0x000007feeb26f000 	C:\Windows\system32\d3d9.dll
0x000007fefc530000 - 0x000007fefc53c000 	C:\Windows\system32\VERSION.dll
0x000007fefa7a0000 - 0x000007fefa7a7000 	C:\Windows\system32\d3d8thk.dll
0x000007feee170000 - 0x000007feeedb1000 	C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dumx.dll
0x000007fefc250000 - 0x000007fefc27c000 	C:\Windows\system32\powrprof.dll
0x000007fefe900000 - 0x000007fefead7000 	C:\Windows\system32\SETUPAPI.dll
0x000007fefd720000 - 0x000007fefd756000 	C:\Windows\system32\CFGMGR32.dll
0x000007fefd810000 - 0x000007fefd8e7000 	C:\Windows\system32\OLEAUT32.dll
0x000007fefd700000 - 0x000007fefd71a000 	C:\Windows\system32\DEVOBJ.dll
0x000000006d600000 - 0x000000006d617000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\net.dll
0x000007feff120000 - 0x000007feff16d000 	C:\Windows\system32\WS2_32.dll
0x000007feff420000 - 0x000007feff428000 	C:\Windows\system32\NSI.dll
0x000007fefcc50000 - 0x000007fefcca5000 	C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
0x000007fefcc40000 - 0x000007fefcc47000 	C:\Windows\System32\wship6.dll
0x000000006d620000 - 0x000000006d62b000 	C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\nio.dll
0x000007fefc600000 - 0x000007fefc607000 	C:\Windows\System32\wshtcpip.dll
0x000007fef8430000 - 0x000007fef845e000 	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL
0x0000000072640000 - 0x0000000072675000 	C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll
0x000007fefa1a0000 - 0x000007fefa1c7000 	C:\Windows\system32\Iphlpapi.DLL
0x000007fefa190000 - 0x000007fefa19b000 	C:\Windows\system32\WINNSI.DLL
0x000007fefcad0000 - 0x000007fefcb2b000 	C:\Windows\system32\DNSAPI.dll
0x000007fef8420000 - 0x000007fef8428000 	C:\Windows\system32\rasadhlp.dll
0x000007fef9f50000 - 0x000007fef9fa3000 	C:\Windows\System32\fwpuclnt.dll
0x000007fefccb0000 - 0x000007fefccc7000 	C:\Windows\system32\CRYPTSP.dll
0x000007fefc9b0000 - 0x000007fefc9f7000 	C:\Windows\system32\rsaenh.dll
0x000007fefb470000 - 0x000007fefb485000 	C:\Windows\system32\NLAapi.dll
0x000007fef7b10000 - 0x000007fef7b25000 	C:\Windows\system32\napinsp.dll
0x000007fef7af0000 - 0x000007fef7b09000 	C:\Windows\system32\pnrpnsp.dll
0x000007fef7b30000 - 0x000007fef7b3b000 	C:\Windows\System32\winrnr.dll

VM Arguments:
jvm_args: -Xms512m -Xmx1024m 
java_command: C:\Users\Eric\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\Minecraft.exe
Launcher Type: SUN_STANDARD

Environment Variables:
CLASSPATH=.;C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTSystem\QTJava.zip
PATH=C:\oraclexe\app\oracle\product\10.2.0\server\bin;C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Common;C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_24\bin;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live;C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\System32\Wbem;C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\;C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Shared;C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTSystem\;c:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SQL Server\100\Tools\Binn\;c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\100\Tools\Binn\;c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\100\DTS\Binn\;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Ulead Systems\MPEG;C:\Program Files (x86)\MKVtoolnix;m:\steam\steamapps\ximwatchingyoux\counter-strike source\cstrike\..\bin;C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin
USERNAME=Eric
OS=Windows_NT
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER=Intel64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 2, GenuineIntel



---------------  S Y S T E M  ---------------

OS: Windows Vista Build 6000 

CPU:total 4 (2 cores per cpu, 2 threads per core) family 6 model 37 stepping 2, cmov, cx8, fxsr, mmx, sse, sse2, sse3, ssse3, sse4.1, sse4.2, popcnt, ht

Memory: 4k page, physical 4049584k(2151160k free), swap 8097324k(4916988k free)

vm_info: Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (19.1-b02) for windows-amd64 JRE (1.6.0_24-b07), built on Feb  2 2011 16:25:45 by "java_re" with MS VC++ 8.0 (VS2005)

time: Tue Mar 15 08:33:18 2011
elapsed time: 0 seconds
```


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

Minecraft's launcher is a standalone.

Your best bet would be to download the latest launcher from Minecraft.net and do what I said using that exe.

That should work,
Redeye


----------



## XimwatchingyouX (Aug 1, 2010)

Yup, I've updated the launcher, linking that through Steam with no success; Made a shortcut to the desktop and linking the shortcut itself into Steam, no success; And I even tried placing the EXE itself on the desktop and linking it through Steam...zilcho.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I know that you are using windows, but I had a similar problem. I was able to download the linux version of Minecraft. Then I was able to start it both from the desktop, and from Steam.

Cheers!


----------



## XimwatchingyouX (Aug 1, 2010)

Nope, same results as before. Linked the minecraft.jar file as a non-steam game from the %appdata% folder and the desktop, still generated the hs_err_pidXXXX.log file.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

The link shouldn't be to the minecraft appfolder though.

I just want to check, we are talking about a brought, up-to-date copy of Minecraft and not one for Hamachi or anything?


----------



## XimwatchingyouX (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes, this a 100% fully updated Minecraft install. I think I've mention the methods I've tried, but obviously there is still a bit of misunderstanding still going on, so here is a FULLY detailed description of what I have tried and NOT worked:

1. Minecraft.exe is in AppData folder; Linked and launched through Steam.
2. Minecraft.exe is in AppData folder; Shortcut linked to Minecraft.exe on Desktop; Added a direct link to the shortcut on the desktop and launched through Steam.
3. Minecraft.exe is on the desktop; Linked and launched through Steam.
4. Minecraft.jar is in AppData folder; Linked and launched through Steam.
5. Minecraft.jar is in AppData folder; Shortcut linked to Minecraft.exe on Desktop; Added a direct link to the shortcut on the desktop and launched through Steam.
6. Minecraft.jar is on the desktop; Linked and launched through Steam.

When I say a direct link to the shortcut on the desktop, I mean that the Steam launch option says it's launching the shortcut and NOT the exe, though the error message still generates in the AppData folder after trying to launch through Steam, which means that Steam is launch the shortcut which then in turn launches the exe in the AppData folder thereby making the link to the shortcut on the desktop completely pointless.

The Minecraft.jar file that I attempted was downloaded from the "Linux / Other" section on minecraft.net, and the Minecraft.exe is from the "Windows" section (downloaded today). I even forced and update through said launcher to make sure the files were all up to date as well.

All of those attempts have lead me to the same result that I've had since the beginning: An hs_err_pidXXXX.log file is generated in the same directory as the launcher (Be it the exe or the jar version, be it on the desktop or in the AppData folder.)

I have not tried downloading the "Mac OSX" version from minecraft.net as I suspect it will either not work because it's meant for OSX and not Windows, or that it won't work because the launcher is the exact same for all systems because Java is practically universal between the Operating Systems, therefore it would probably yield the same error as before.

That is about as detailed as I can get.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I think you misunderstood me before

The exe should be on the desktop as well as one in the appfolder

You steam shortcut to the exe on the desktop

No shortcuts are needed (except the in-steam one)


----------



## XimwatchingyouX (Aug 1, 2010)

Ahhh OK, sorry for that misunderstanding; looking back at the post the way I started out made it seem sort of mean; wasn't supposed to be intended that way, just trying to be as detailed as possible in case I missed something.

And yes, I tried having one copy of Minecraft.exe in the AppData folder and one on the desktop, and linked the one on the desktop through Steam. It generated the log file next to the desktop exe. I also tried making a Steam shortcut to Minecraft on the desktop (as in it's a Steam shortcut that links to the exe and not a regular shortcut; still generated the same log file on the desktop.)


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Don't worry about being a bit annoyed in your earlier post, everyone gets frustrated with problems like this and I am thankful for the apology 

Now, to the business end.

My idea would be to take a backup of the .Minecraft folder in /appdata/ and delete the original (i.e. so you have a copy in My Documents or the Desktop) and then redownload the Launcher and try seeing if it works from a fresh install.

If that does work, you can port any saves over.

Hope this works,
Redeye


----------



## XimwatchingyouX (Aug 1, 2010)

Ahhh nope, I downloaded a fresh exe from the site, place it on the desktop,didn't even run it, added it in Steam and ran it, all it did was recreate an empty .minecraft folder in AppData, and of course generated another hs_err_pid###.log next to the exe.

I noticed that this piece of code seems to be the most consistent part of the error:


```
# JRE version: 6.0_24-b07
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (19.1-b02 mixed mode windows-amd64 compressed oops)
# Problematic frame:
# C  [ntdll.dll+0x50895]
```
Something about the ntdll.dll file seems to be corrupting it somehow. I've searched up how to solve this issue, mostly getting suggestions to restart the computer and update Java, which I have done; multiple times.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

The ntdll.dll is a needed kernel dll so you can't just get rid of it.

I am stumped on this one.

Perhaps you could try uninstalling java and then reinstalling it...


----------



## XimwatchingyouX (Aug 1, 2010)

Heheh...tried that...multiple times; triple checked the Path Environmental variables and whatnot (added them in both the system path variables AND the user Path variables.

This can pretty much be summed up as:

Problem: 16
Me/Others: 0


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

I have an idea which seems more hassle than it is worth but might work.

Reinstallation of the OS.

Just wondering, what is so important about running it in steam?

If it is the overlay, then I'd warn you that it has some compatibility issue of sorts which means that the overlay appears but is unresponsive for a few seconds and all.


----------



## XimwatchingyouX (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah, i think I'm just gonna give up on this now. Really the main reason I wanted to get Minecraft working in Steam was for the ability to use the overlay in order to communicate with my buddies on Steam without minimizing the fullscreen in Minecraft (which is actually still bugged, making the interfaces in Minecraft unclickable unless you restart it,) and the ability to take in-game screenshots that automatically upload it to Steam for people to see.

Ahh well, guess I'll try it again when I do my usual clean install at the end of my semester for college. Thanks anyways!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

I tend to play every game full screen except minecraft lol

Minecraft is a great game but has some really annoying bugs :/


----------



## XimwatchingyouX (Aug 1, 2010)

Heh, yeah. I'll keep this forum marked as UNSOLVED still, just in case anyone else has any suggestions on what to try. But it's not really that urgent for the time being.


----------



## bubbablake_2 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello,

I was having the same problem with the same text file being made when I ran it through steam. I got it to work by right clicking my minecraft.exe and selecting properties. I went to the compatibility tab and selected run as administrator then apply and ok. I removed my current shortcut on steam and readded minecraft.exe as a nonsteam game through the browse option. After I added it and tried to run it, it asked me if I wanted to run the game and I clicked ok and it worked. Hope this helps!

bubbablake_2


----------



## paragonofevil (Jun 17, 2011)

I had the same problem, and I found a fix! Basically, I found a way to open the .jar version of minecraft through steam. Instructions follow: 1) Download Minecraft.jar from the official Minecraft website Minecraft NOT THE EXE. I only got the .jar to work this way! It's listed under Linux/other. NOTE: If you use the official Minecraft.exe then make sure you save Minecraft.jar in a DIFFERENT LOCATION! 2) Right under the download link should be a string of code for running with expanded memory. Copy it, exactly as it appears. Currently it is: java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp Minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame 3) Go to where you saved Minecraft.jar and make a new text document (a .txt file). Paste that line of code in it, nothing else. Save and close the text doc. 4) Change the name of the .txt file to Minecraft.bat (yes, get rid of the .txt) and confirm when windows asks if you really want to change the extension type. 5) Run the Minecraft.bat file you just made. It should open a black command box and the Minecraft.jar automatically (unless you messed up pasting the code into the .bat file, which is okay because you can still edit it with notepad if you did) 6) If it successfully worked, now you have to change that .bat into a .exe so Steam will actually run it. I took the first one I found on Google, it works fine for this. Link: Bat To Exe Converter - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Downloads To use THAT ONE, unzip that somewhere, and run the .exe in it. At the top of the window, hit the [...] button and find your Minecraft.bat you made. It will by default put the .exe in the same directory as the .bat which is WHAT YOU WANT because THE EXE HAS TO BE in the same folder as Minecraft.jar to work! 7) Run the .exe just to make sure it worked. It should do the exact same thing as the .bat so make sure the .bat works first! I suggest naming it Minecraft.exe so everybody on Steam will see the proper title. I'll say it again: leave this .exe in the folder with Minecraft.jar or IT WILL NOT WORK! 8) Now that you have a working .exe you can open steam and Add a Non-Steam Game. Once you have it added in your game list, try it out. You will be shown in a non-steam game (called Minecraft.exe) for as long as the game window is still open, and the Steam overlay will work. SUCCESS! Note that I only got the .jar to work for this, so I posted instructions on how to make a .exe to point to the .jar so Steam can open it. If anybody has a solution on how to make the ACTUAL Minecraft.exe work through steam for longer than 2 seconds, please. I tried using my procedure of making a .exe that points to the actual .exe but that had the SAME PROBLEM as just using the regular .exe! I haven't figured that one out yet.


----------



## Magicman525 (Jul 21, 2011)

paragonofevil said:


> I had the same problem, and I found a fix! Basically, I found a way to open the .jar version of minecraft through steam. Instructions follow: 1) Download Minecraft.jar from the official Minecraft website Minecraft NOT THE EXE. I only got the .jar to work this way! It's listed under Linux/other. NOTE: If you use the official Minecraft.exe then make sure you save Minecraft.jar in a DIFFERENT LOCATION! 2) Right under the download link should be a string of code for running with expanded memory. Copy it, exactly as it appears. Currently it is: java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp Minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame 3) Go to where you saved Minecraft.jar and make a new text document (a .txt file). Paste that line of code in it, nothing else. Save and close the text doc. 4) Change the name of the .txt file to Minecraft.bat (yes, get rid of the .txt) and confirm when windows asks if you really want to change the extension type. 5) Run the Minecraft.bat file you just made. It should open a black command box and the Minecraft.jar automatically (unless you messed up pasting the code into the .bat file, which is okay because you can still edit it with notepad if you did) 6) If it successfully worked, now you have to change that .bat into a .exe so Steam will actually run it. I took the first one I found on Google, it works fine for this. Link: Bat To Exe Converter - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Downloads To use THAT ONE, unzip that somewhere, and run the .exe in it. At the top of the window, hit the [...] button and find your Minecraft.bat you made. It will by default put the .exe in the same directory as the .bat which is WHAT YOU WANT because THE EXE HAS TO BE in the same folder as Minecraft.jar to work! 7) Run the .exe just to make sure it worked. It should do the exact same thing as the .bat so make sure the .bat works first! I suggest naming it Minecraft.exe so everybody on Steam will see the proper title. I'll say it again: leave this .exe in the folder with Minecraft.jar or IT WILL NOT WORK! 8) Now that you have a working .exe you can open steam and Add a Non-Steam Game. Once you have it added in your game list, try it out. You will be shown in a non-steam game (called Minecraft.exe) for as long as the game window is still open, and the Steam overlay will work. SUCCESS! Note that I only got the .jar to work for this, so I posted instructions on how to make a .exe to point to the .jar so Steam can open it. If anybody has a solution on how to make the ACTUAL Minecraft.exe work through steam for longer than 2 seconds, please. I tried using my procedure of making a .exe that points to the actual .exe but that had the SAME PROBLEM as just using the regular .exe! I haven't figured that one out yet.


sir im going to make your problom go away and make this never happen again u run windows 7 correct i have had this issue for more then 9 months i finnaly found the answer today after fooling around with the capatibility mode settings i put my minecraft in compatibility mode for windows 7 witch once i ran it it wouldnt even load the game from the exe itself and regenorated the file aka hs_er_pid witch got me wondering and decided perhaps theres some compatibiltys modes minecraft wont work on esspecily if steam and minecraft dont run the same one togther go to minecraft right click it go to propertys change the compatibilty mode to windows xp sp3 the go to your programfiles86/steam and right click it and change the compatibilty mode to xp sp3 then exit out of it and just reload the game u should never have a issue again as long as u keep the compatibilty mode settings mine finnily poped up without the freaking hs_er_pid poping up and i was freaking amazed i figured it out cause it use to work and stoped and i never knew why try that and the nightmare your having like i was should finnaly be over yw :grin:ray: :4


----------

